# What would you choose?



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

What you choose to carry a Sig p220 or the glock 21 both 45 ACP of course.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had a 220 and a G21, I think I'd take a 220 Carry over the G21 if I had to choose between those two.


The G21 is a bit thick for a lot of folk and it doesn't carry as well IWB. The only thing the G21 really has going for it is more shots.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a Glock model 21,,,,,love it!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Another SIG beliver....

I took the P220 over Glock and even the 1911..


Lateck,


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig Always....I own (2) P220


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Multiple posts deleted*

OK guys, if you don't have anything to actually _contribute_ to a thread....

Don't post.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

:smt082

Of the 2 I'd take a Sig,but neither are a first choice for me.I like metal and being a 1911 diehard that is my go to gun.I'm not big on plastic,but HK is my only choice there.I do have a hatred for Glock,but for a few hundred more why not go for the originator that everyone is trying unsuccessfully to dethrone?I know this just PO'd some but it's just the way I feel about it.In the end it's what works for you,not me or Joe Blow.Shooting both is the final say because both are going to handle quite differently,and only you know which is right for you.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I own both and enjoy both. The P220 would be the one of the pair I'd choose if I had to.


----------



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

Ive never shot a sig, but it has t be better than a glock


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I would choose the P220 simply because I own a 229 and it's a great gun and a great shooter and I have never owned a glock and don's intend to, don't like any striker fired pistol.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own 2 Sig P220's

My full size P220










My Sig P220 Compact










I've owned several Glocks in the past & sold them all but 1 Glock 26

IMHO there is no comparison in the way they shoot.

The Sig is much higher quality.

:smt1099


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't want either one, unless I had a ready buyer. (And I'd take the proceeds and buy another Beretta.)


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll take a SIG over a Glock any day. (I have 5 SIG's two of which are 220's) Never owned a Glock & more than likely never will. Just don't like them. Although they may be your cup of tea, they just don't work for me.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Just recently had a chance to shoot a 220 and loved it. It felt great in the hand and was an exceptionally crisp shooter. I've shot a buddy's G21 and liked it well enough, but even though I am totally happy with my G19 I'd get the Sig.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I didn't care for the feel of the Glock or Sig so went with M&P45 and 45c.


----------



## Sjboden (May 27, 2012)

A Glock 21 is lighter weight and very reliable. That still is a lot of gun to carry. I carry a Glock 30 in the winter and Glock 36 in the summer both 45 cal. but smaller.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Which ever you shoot better with, that being said, my preference lies with the Sig.


----------

